# Confused, chemical, evap, ib?



## Grateful12

I posted a positive test the other day but mentioned I was bleeding. I’ve been bleeding now for a couple of days, much heavier than normal. Today is cd24, 
Is this an evap on frer? 
Ive taken about 10 ics and this frer all showing faint lines..


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Grateful12 said:


> I posted a positive test the other day but mentioned I was bleeding. I’ve been bleeding now for a couple of days, much heavier than normal. Today is cd24,
> Is this an evap on frer?
> Ive taken about 10 ics and this frer all showing faint lines..
> 
> View attachment 1103352

I see the line but it has no colour, I’d say evap.. do you know when you ovulated? When is af due?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Really hard to say either way but good luck hun, hope you can get some answers soon :hugs:.


----------



## MrsT116

Have you tested again? X


----------



## Grateful12

Hi, yes bfn on cheapies, bleeding had stopped and was just getting brown cm now red again. Still being sick and feeling queasy! Full of cold too.


----------

